
France to fine tech giants up to 4% of global revenue for illicit content - geronb
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-tech-regulation/france-to-force-web-giants-to-delete-some-content-within-the-hour-idUSKBN22P2JU
======
geronb
"A new French law compels internet giants to remove pedophile and terrorism-
related content within an hour or face a fine of up to 4% of global revenue."

Can France even do this? It seems crazy. The 1-hour requirement also seems
unreasonable. So if Facebook is caught not removing illicit content within the
hour 25 times, they will owe their entire global revenue to France?

~~~
mytailorisrich
It's 1 hour from when the content is reported, which does not sound so
unreasonable.

Of course, fines are UP to 4% of revenue, so it's gradual from just a slap on
the wrist to 4% of revenue if they really take the piss.

------
dueu3yeudud
A European country gravitating more towards authoritarianism under the guise
of fighting hatespeech? Hardly news. It's a wonder they get anything done with
all the hate they apparently have brewing these days.

